# Brewing a Soda



## earl (Jan 17, 2006)

I want to make a root beer for my 2 boys, ages 6 and 4. I heard you can do it at home. Does anyone know of a kit or what it takes to do this. It would be sort of family expirament with my sons leading the way.


earl


----------



## masta (Jan 18, 2006)

Here you go:


 [url]http://www.finevinewines.com/Get%20the%20Kids%20Involved%20w ith%20Root%20Beer.htm[/url]


Flavor Extracts:


http://www.finevinewines.com/Home-Wine-Making-Additives.asp


----------



## earl (Jan 18, 2006)

Fantastic, thanks.


I took a hydrometer reading tonite on a green apple reisling and you should have seen how excited my 2 boys were. I will definately brew up some soda with them.


earl


----------



## PolishWineP (Jan 18, 2006)

That's great! I enjoyed my time with my parents when I was a teen and they were making wine and I was helping. Making sodas with your boys will be wonderful. What a great way to do something with them and learn along the way. Just don't tell them they're learning!


----------



## MedPretzel (Jan 19, 2006)

www.leeners.com- has many fun DIY things. Make your own beef jerky, make your own cheese, make your own ice cream, yoghurt, candy -- everything, practically. Nice people too. You get the "George feeling" when you're there. George knows them too.


or


 [url]http://www.lehmans.com/shopping/product/detailmain.jsp?itemI D=1167&amp;itemType=PRODUCT&amp;RS=1&amp;keyword=root+beer [/url](an amish store - absolutely great and fantastic. I am NOT amish, but I do buy a lot of garden stuff there. Holds up great and is very useful.)


*Edited by: MedPretzel *


----------



## Vaughn (Jan 19, 2006)

I've done this as well and everyone enjoys the results. I use a half package of ale yeast to 4 gallons of soda. This seems to give me the most consistent results. The most prevalent problem is over- carbonating when using natural carbonation. The other problem is finding room for 40+ bottles of soda in my refridgerator! But, it is worth it!


----------

